# Media Controls on App



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

So after I downloaded the 50.6 update the other day I briefly had access to the media controls on my phone app. Lasted about an hour and then was gone. This is the second time it has happened to me. The first time was when Version 9 autopilot first got released. Anyone know what is going on?

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

They only show in the app when the car is running (May also be media source specific too).
Are you looking at it working (or not) while driving?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> They only show in the app when the car is running (May also be media source specific too).
> Are you looking at it working (or not) while driving?


I was in my living room when it was working this morning.

Dan


----------

